# classic Clarion greatness



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

For all the sound quality geeks this is a classic Clarion piece that is a steal at the buy now price its at 

Clarion HX-D10 CD In Dash Receiver - eBay (item 190471536828 end time Dec-22-10 10:33:23 PST)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Those were nice decks. I really enjoyed mine.


----------

